# Snow pictures of the 3 ponies



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Between Friday and Sunday we got about a foot of snow by me.
Friday the roads were really bad and took until about 9pm for them to finally be cleared. Saturday was cloudy and Sunday we got some more snow.

So Yesterday I went out to see them and was hoping to get some pictures of them running and playing in the snow. This is what I got.








Gem's hiding behind the roundbale. He's trying to blend in with his surroundings








Vega with her mane that has FINALLY fallen over!








Montana's munching on hay that HE put on the ground. Maybe he's wishing it was grass








"You have no treats for me?!"








little icicles on Vega's mane








You can't hide anymore Gem! 








the three amigos. Notice the running and playing in this picture. LOL








Gem wanting to get in the picture with Montana








Vega looks like a completely different horse!








thinking about roaching his mane!








"Ya got something on your face Montana" hehe

So as you can see, they were just too busy munching on hay to be bothered with running and playing. 
Hopefully I'll be able to atleast see them running in the snow.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, they are SO cute!  I'm so jealous you have snow! :lol: I've been waiting for snow so I could get some cute piccies myself, as snow pics are the cutest! :evil: LOL, I love those icicles on Vega's mane, hehe!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've always loved snow pictures, and was so excited this weekend that I was going to get some (At the old barn the pictures would have been of them just standing around in small little pens) so I never did.

I'm sure you'll get snow soon Allison


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They look really cute all covered in snow


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Theyre ADORALBE!! Awww I wish I got snow!! All we get is mud... YUCK! Our kids are mudballs out there.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Tiff! 
Thanks Arabian!

They seem to be enjoying the snow 

We had mud for a while, but then got snow and all the mud is covered/frozen.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah your lucky hehe!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww cute pictures! That's all you'd get out of Scooter too lol...he doesn't run around a whole lot anymore..he likes to eat. Hunter will play though. When I saw mine this weekend they had huge icicles hanging from their sides! I didn't have a camera though. Darn. Oh well, next time!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a feeling that they were running around when they were first put out.. which is early in the morning. 

Hmm, maybe next time I'll throw a snowball or something to get them moving.

The ONLY horse who moved away from the round bale was Vega when she had to go to the bathroom. Gem and Monty would just go right there. I saw him (monty) pee right next to the round bale! LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL! It's tough to peel them away from the food sometimes! I know Scooter will barely pick up his head when he is eating (especially grass)..We joke that he doesn't even take a break to breathe when he gets to go out into the yard to eat grass.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehehe they're so cute!! glad they all get along well! snow sure is beautiful,but boy it sure is disabling. glad you guys had fun!


----------

